# Colds that won't go away



## JanetWA (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis that isn't what I would consider well-controlled at the moment (TSH 4.39), and I've noticed a problem that I wonder if anyone else has experienced. When my TSH is high, I seem to get more colds and have more trouble getting rid of them. I haven't noticed this listed as a symptom associated with hypothyroidism or Hashimoto's, but it's pretty consistent in my experience. When my TSH has been lower, I haven't been brought low by so many colds and sinus infections. Is this something others have experienced as well?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease. People with autoimmune diseases tend to be germ magnets, especially if they take certain medications for some of the diseases.

When you're not well in one part of the body, and you're run down.....it's easy to be susceptible to any germ that floats by.

I've noticed no correlation of colds to higher TSH readings.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

take b3 and on top a good multivitamin. get one at a health food store and don't cheap out. my sinus issues are going away. ALso get a vit c on top of this all. my doc recommended 1200 of vit c a day. most bottles say 500 a day. you will know if the 1200 is too much as you will may get loose bowels. b3 is soooo important, we can't make it and we don't get enough from food. ask to get your b12 checked by the lab. Our bodies are already in stress mode so we use up our vitamin stores in our body, meaning we NEED to take vitamins.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I just realized, i had a cold forever..... Then my thyroid came out last week any my cold is gone too. I wonder it it was doing something to the sinus's or something...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

BruceGoldberg,

Check with an ENT specialist.


----------



## coldthyroid (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...I'm finding out new stuff all the time. I don't feel like I have a true cold, but my sinuses are always plugged...mainly on the left side. I've been on all sorts of antibiotics but seems that high TSH could be a cause to all of this? I'm working on lowering mine back down to around 1.55. That seemed to be where my body said "yeah, I like this". 4.24 as of yesterday and my local internist says, "perfect...spot on results"!


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have read that endos like to keep the patient slightly undermedicated to be safe. I don't know whether that is true and I'm sure not true of all of them, but I keep that notion in the back of my mind. Especially when I'm feeling undermedicated and they are telling me I'm "fine" or it's not thyroid related.
When undermedicated, I tend to have sinus, ear, and congestion issues.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just want to add that when overmedicated, I had sinus tightness, ear fullness-esp. left side, head pressure. Am I crazy! It is somewhat of a discovery to see others have it, so must be thyroid med.- related. I take Levoxyl. I have been undermedicated and overmedicated in the past 6 years, so my dosage has not been right for my body for a long time. As I decreased dosage recently and leveled out, the symptoms have lessened. Have not come across any definitive explanation yet. Just the fact that others are experiencing it and have thyroid in common.
Wondering if it is an undermedication issue, overmedication issue, or just not being at the right dosage.

One thing I've learned is to not let our dosages to get too far off, not enough or too much, as it takes the body awhile to get back to normal, once at the right dose.

Maybe this is just part of the suffering that goes with having to take thyroid medication. It is a thorn for sure.


----------

